# Windstalker Cable guard Review



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have shot a Windstalker on my Darton Tundra for the last 10 days and shot one 3D tournament. I found the directions for instillation have abit room for improvement. Once you get it right I notice a noise reduction on the very first shot. Now my bow doesn't even move on the shot. The second thing I noticed is that I could see my arrow fly down to the target better than before. This would help keep me from peeking on the shot. My groups did improve . I have noticeable better left right consistency. This is a big help on the 3D range. This is absolutely going to be on my hunting bow this year. Another guy I know has been shooting it for the last two weeks and has noticed it has helped his scores. He bought it for his Hoyt X-Tech because he had a big problem with cable wear with the factory cable guard. The Windstalker has stopped that problem. It is very adjustable so you may get the best custom fit. Better fletching clearance is another benefit. When I shot feathers my old Darton Cyclone 3D the cables would just touch the feathers on the draw making a little noise. This would fix the straight non-adjustable factory bar. Check it out if you get a chance.
http://www.windstalkercableguard.com/


----------



## low12 (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you notice an increase in pounds after installing the Windstalker? After installing mine, I had a poundage increase. I was able to back the rod out a little and get the pounds back to where they were. Still kinda up in the air as to wheather I will keep it on my bow or not.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes the draw weight did go up but it was only 1 pound.


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

I just got mine installed, but haven't had alot of time to test. I cut the first one too short because I misunderstood the directions. After talking with Todd on the phone he got me straightened out and I now have a new one that is installed properly. I didn't have any increase in draw weight or decrease in letoff. I did pick up 4 fps, and the bow seems quieter. I haven't had a chance to shoot it enough to know if accuracy has improved. The key to installing it is not to just have the cables touch the bump stop. According to Todd, you must have the bumpstop 1/2" past the furthest cable from the riser. The cables will be under some tension when installed, but that initial tension is relieved during the draw cycle. I think the reason people have an increase in draw weight is from cutting the rod too short and then having the cables just touch the bumpstop.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Here is a pic of my Darton Tundra I have set up for 3D. The Windstalker and STS have made it one quiet bow. It is the quietest 307 FPS that I know of.


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

I have one on my APA Black Mamba! It did pick up 5 fps. but that's not what impresses me! Any torque issues I had with the bow are gone! It only would happen once in a while, but I would get a flyer if my hand position wasn't just right! I'm getting consistent 2" groups at 50 yds.! That's great considering that I'm shooting the bow at 324 fps.!


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*one on my AR34*

I put a Windstalker and STS on my AR34 ram & 1/2 yesterday and wow!

I haven't shot but 2 dozen arrows right before dark, but it is smoother feeling and quieter now than with just the STS.

A great product! I'm getting one for all my bows.



BTW Tim, you look like a girl. :wink:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Its my wife and my life's inspiration. We will be married for 10 years come August. She really takes good care of herself. We are both 38 and she look fantastic still.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*just funning ya*



whitetail99 said:


> Its my wife and my life's inspiration. We will be married for 10 years come August. She really takes good care of herself. We are both 38 and she look fantastic still.



Well early congrats! 

So you let the better 1/2 pose. :thumbs_up 

Yes, she looks great.

Nice bow too.


----------



## Backwoods (May 23, 2003)

Does windstalker have a website?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*yes*

http://www.windstalkercableguard.com/


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Here is the on-line instructions

WindStalker Cable Guard Installation Instructions

Step 1:
Before removing the old cable guard from the bow mark the cable guard with a pencil, as close to the bow riser as possible. (This will determine the depth of the cable guard in the riser). After mark is made remove cable guard.




Step 2:
At the hole where you removed the old cable guard from the bow, put the WindStalker Cable Guard on the side of bow riser. Slide the WindStalker Cable Guard back to the cable stop on the new cable guard until it is one half an inch back on the cable stop. This will let your cables rest on the cable stop while bow is not at draw. Cables must be touching cable stop when bow is not being drawn. (See picture 1 to see cable stop). Mark the rod on the WindStalker Cable Guard at the bow riser. Important: it is better to cut the rod a little long rather than too short. Your cables at rest must be touching the cable stop after installing. 

Step 3:
Take the old cable guard and place it beside the WindStalker Cable Guard, aligning the two marks together. Once together, mark the end of the old cable guard onto the WindStalker Cable Guard. This will give you the depth you will need to install the WindStalker Cable Guard on to your bow. Now you are ready to cut off the rod on the WindStalker Cable Guard. 

Step 4:
Slide the WindStalker Cable Guard into the mounting hole. Rotate the top button so that the shortest groove is toward front of riser and the deepest part is toward the bow string. Rotate the bottom button so the deepest groove is toward the bow riser. The shallow part should be toward the bow string.

Step 5:
Place the rear string into the top rear groove and into the bottom front groove. Both strings now should be in the buttons. When looking at the WindStalker Cable Guard from the shooting position the strings should be separated and not crossed.

Step 6:
Rotate the guard out to give clearance for the arrow fletching.

Step 7:
Tighten all the setscrews!!! Make sure your Windstalker Cable Guard it locked down to prevent movement.

Maintenance: Add 1-2 drops of teflon oil, such as Tri-Flow Superior Lubricant with Teflon, in the rear moving parts of the cable guard.

If you have any questions or comments you can contact us as 706-782-9930, email: [email protected]


----------



## puddin (Aug 8, 2004)

is anyone using a windstalker ona bowtech constitution or any of the bowtech equilizer cam bows??

another question: the cables still have friction on them when you draw and one move un and the other down through thos little holders aye???


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

It has reduce cable wear for my Darton and I know a guy who had a big problem with cable wear and his Hoyt X-Tech. Since he has been using the Windstalker he has not had a problem with any wear.


----------



## zone (Jul 9, 2005)

*windstalker*

i was just wondering how many times you guys are going to keep pushing the windstalker thread, if its a good product im sure it will sell, enough said


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't see anyone pushing a thread. Their is interest in this product and with that there is alot of questions. Almost all of these post are in the question format and followed shortly by a direct response to the product. This is a good product I agree 100%, but there where many questions I had about it, and by others posting questions, I never hardly had to ask one.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

> I don't see anyone pushing a thread. Their is interest in this product and with that there is alot of questions. Almost all of these post are in the question format and followed shortly by a direct response to the product. This is a good product I agree 100%, but there where many questions I had about it, and by others posting questions, I never hardly had to ask one.


I agree ! :wink:


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

well said mobowhunter!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Zone*

With 11 posts to your credit you would have a little more credibility if you would fill out your profile. New members with no info in profile are suspect.
Just a suggestion.
Jbird


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Windstalker cable guard system*

I have on on my AR34 ram & 1/2 and like it real well.

It does what it says on reducing right and lefts.

Wonder if in the future they would camo anodize them. :wink:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I just finished some BH testing. I was pleasantly surprised that after re-installing my Mirage on the Tundra I did not have to move anything. The broad head tune was right on as it was last year. After I check it out to 40 yards I installed the Windstalker to see if it changes the tune. First I noticed the rest did not pull up all the way. I shortened the pull up cord by giving a few twist and then it hit was back to the same spot at full draw. Shot it at 20 and 30 and the BH and field points were right together but about a inch lower at 30 yards. I tested it out to 40 yards and the BH and FP are right at the same spot I just lowered my Toxonics M-50 down 4 clicks and all is perfect. On the shot the bow is even quieter with the Windstalker and I like the little extra fletching clearance I have now.


----------



## martinarquero (May 9, 2005)

*Thanks for the thread*

I have been wondering about these iteam when I have seen it on some bows, but had not known about it much till now, hey thanks for informing us on what is out there, i just have a ?, how much do they go for and would they fit on a Bishop, could not find info on theyr web page, thanks.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

I see that it works on A lot of Bowtechs but does it work on the Allegiance. I looked on there website but did not see it there.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

dzingale said:


> I see that it works on A lot of Bowtechs but does it work on the Allegiance. I looked on there website but did not see it there.


I have it on two Bowtechs. It works great.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

thank you


----------



## IKWUDLS (Aug 2, 2005)

i was very impressed on how well this unit is made. they did a good job :thumbs_up hats off to you guys.
Im not sure if its going to help a bunch but i will get one.
you guys could teach those sts guys something on quality stuff..


----------

